
The Way We Think About Time Is Wrong - danm07
https://medium.com/@DelphiHQ/the-way-we-think-about-time-is-wrong-32daa1c8e674#.e7pdcp3vj
======
blacksqr
It's about time someone realized this.

Or... is it?

